# The Nazi Bell



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Most people know Hitler was into aliens and the occult. He wanted to harness any advantage either might bring. I remember watching a show on History channel about the end of WW2 and some Nazi's escaping Germany in a bell shaped craft that was built using alien technology. It was called _Die Glocke_.



> Those who claim the Nazis visited the moon, Mars and possibly the Aldebaran solar system, often speak of evidence of the "Bell." This craft had an unknown energy source that was capable of powering sustained flight beyond earth's orbit.





> Witnesses say that the bell craft was 12 to 15 ft. high and roughly 12 ft. wide. Those who claim to have knowledge of the Bell say it was fabricated with very hard and heavy metal, along with a lighter metal referred to as "Leichtmetall." These witnesses say that the designers of the bell also used beryllium peroxide and thorium peroxide.


https://www.gaia.com/article/nazi-bell-ufo-technology?render=details-v4

Of course this show I watched was many years ago and I had almost forgotten about it until I read this today.



> A man exploring a forest in Poland came upon a rather puzzling sight in the form of a mysterious object that some have likened a downed UFO.











https://kfiam640.iheart.com/featured/coast-to-coast-am/content/2020-09-18-unidentified-forest-object-found-in-polish-wilderness/

Could it be the famed Nazi Bell? Something fun to discuss.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I read a book about this a little while ago and there are a lot of historical records from Germany and the US about the bell that have gone missing. The book was "The Hunt for Zero Point" , it was very interesting.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks like a mixer from a concrete truck


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Alien technology and still lost the war? Tisk tisk.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Alien technology and still lost the war? Tisk tisk.


After seeing the picture, I'm not so sure.

Notice that the bottom of that "bell" was scorched. Imagine a capsule coming to earth, and like our USA space capsules, the passenger compartment seems untouched, which means to me that the 'bottom' came down first. Funny, the USA has been criticized over time for using Nazi technology for our space program.

Does the name Warner van Braun mean anything to you? Heck, every kid watching Disneyland knew about him. Personally I always wondered why the USA didn't arrest him for being a Nazi. I then learned he had an incredible knowledge of this Nazi technology, and much of that got into our space program.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Alien technology and still lost the war? Tisk tisk.


Maybe we had it too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Maybe we had it too.


Not even close. That type of technology dates back to Hitler's scientists in the late 1930s. We didn't even start to experiment with space-age technology until the late 1940s. In fact, German scientist Wernher van Braun (a real-deal Nazi scientist) first started showing this technology on episodes of the Mickey Mouse Club/Disneyland. I was actually there as a little boy, and the supposed "American" rockets actually used some stolen Nazi parts. In fact, some of our test rockets still had Nazi paint on them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Not even close. That type of technology dates back to Hitler's scientists in the late 1930s. We didn't even start to experiment with space-age technology until the late 1940s. In fact, German scientist Wernher van Braun (a real-deal Nazi scientist) first started showing this technology on episodes of the Mickey Mouse Club/Disneyland. I was actually there as a little boy, and the supposed "American" rockets actually used some stolen Nazi parts. In fact, some of our test rockets still had Nazi paint on them.


Operation Paperclip brought several hundred Nazi scientists and engineers to the States to assist in our rocket program as well as to keep them out of Soviet hands. I'm not aware of German rockets being brought here but von Braun's work at Redstone was instrumental to our getting to the moon as well as making nuclear weapon delivery systems.

As far as that object goes, I see no scorching but a lot of corrosion. I'd think aliens would have metals that would corrode the same as ours.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm not sure that "aliens" did anything. That was just a rumor because the Germans had so many new modes of transportation.

However, those items clearly represent the "best of the 1940s." Even now we have 'black ops' investigation and invention. Even our moon expedition had some terrific stuff for that era.

But it's easily documented that the Americans and the Russians divided up the scientists when Germany was taken. Sadly, even German items were used inside the first American rockets. While not mentioned often, the Americans and the Russians "stole" lots of rockets and rocket parts when they invaded Nazi Germany. Some of our early 'American' rockets were mostly German.

Look at this position from 'outside.' In the early 1940's about the most scientific things we had in advanced avionics is the guise of the P-51 Mustang. I have seen a few old black and white movies of German jets taking pictures over American airfields. You don't have to be a veteran to wonder what would have happened had Germany had a little more food and little more fuel.

If you get a chance, research some of the jets of that era. The Luftwaffe Messerschmitt ME-262 would scare anyone, even now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Operation Paperclip brought several hundred Nazi scientists and engineers to the States to assist in our rocket program as well as to keep them out of Soviet hands. I'm not aware of German rockets being brought here but von Braun's work at Redstone was instrumental to our getting to the moon as well as making nuclear weapon delivery systems.
> 
> As far as that object goes, I see no scorching but a lot of corrosion. I'd think aliens would have metals that would corrode the same as ours.


Much of our early rocket testing was done with several hundred liberated V-2's and all the engineering drawings,

they were even fired from the original Mueller Wagon.

Post war we even tested the Fritz-X guided bombs.

Von Braun used much of Dr. Charles H Goddard's designs in his development of the

LOX-Alcohol motors and graphite control vanes and gyro systems.

I could see Goddard's original launch site from my living room window.

He was the lead engineer of man certified launch vehicles.

People starved because they used up all the corn for ethanol.

That "bell" looks more like a channel marker, not an air vehicle IMHO.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


>


I really need to point out a couple of things here.

1. Time travel (to the past) is impossible. 
2. Space aliens have never visited Earth.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I really need to point out a couple of things here.
> 
> 1. Time travel (to the past) is impossible.
> 2. Space aliens have never visited Earth.


Are we sure of these things?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Are we sure of these things?


I am quite sure and invite anyone with evidence of time travel or space aliens to step up and present it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I am quite sure and invite anyone with evidence of time travel or space aliens to step up and present it.


If I was back in the 1700's, I'd probably get the same answer if fighter jets, a trip to the moon, the internet, etc, etc, etc was proposed.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I've smoked green cheese from Mars. I was gifted it by a Martion he wanted a mixture of hickory and alder and gave me half of it for my troubles. It happened near Lincoln County, Nevada back in the 70's



KUSA said:


> I am quite sure and invite anyone with evidence of time travel or space aliens to step up and present it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> If I was back in the 1700's, I'd probably get the same answer if fighter jets, a trip to the moon, the internet, etc, etc, etc was proposed.


When you invent a time machine and go to the 1700's, send me a post card and let me know how it went.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> I am quite sure and invite anyone with evidence of time travel or space aliens to step up and present it.


I tend to agree with you about aliens. Not so much about time travel. 
God is omniscient, therefore it is possible.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> I've smoked green cheese from Mars.


Also known as fromunda cheese. Lip smacking good for a chap like you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I firmly believe we have been visited by aliens.

Proof? Nope.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> I tend to agree with you about aliens. Not so much about time travel.
> God is omniscient, therefore it is possible.


Put the God card back in the deck. If you want to play that one then I claim all of your droppings are caused by pre-big bang aliens from universe 389.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> I firmly believe we have been visited by aliens.
> 
> Proof? Nope.


What is your belief founded upon?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Put the God card back in the deck. If you want to play that one then I claim all of your droppings are caused by pre-big bang aliens from universe 389.


A card? The One who granted you your unalienable rights is a "card?" Interesting.

So, you think nothing exploded and created everything. If that be the case, you should argue that there are aliens. As a matter of fact, one could argue that they are the majority of Congress.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> What is your belief founded upon?


Don't you watch the History Channel?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Die Glocke?

Are you sure it wasn’t made of polymer and had a ton of fan boys talking about how reliable it was and that it’s striker fired propulsion was superior to all others? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> What is your belief founded upon?


Years of paying attention....a lot of the unexplained ancient and prehistoric images drawn on cave walls...hills and plateaus. First hand sightings and footage from trusted commercial and military pilots.

Plus, I believe that in the vastness of this universe, it's simply unfathomable to believe we are "alone". And with that said, that we have been vsited.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Years of paying attention....a lot of the unexplained ancient and prehistoric images drawn on cave walls...hills and plateaus. First hand sightings and footage from trusted commercial and military pilots.
> 
> Plus, I believe that in the vastness of this universe, it's simply unfathomable to believe we are "alone". And with that said, that we have been vsited.


I expect that space aliens might exist. I just don't think they have been here. There's that pesky problem of traveling faster than C.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> Don't you watch the History Channel?


Duh


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Duh


His hairdo is nuts but at least he has a full head of hair. I'm envious.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> A card? The One who granted you your unalienable rights is a "card?" Interesting.
> 
> So, you think nothing exploded and created everything. If that be the case, you should argue that there are aliens. As a matter of fact, one could argue that they are the majority of Congress.


Ok then how about this? Outside of using magic, time travel to the past is impossible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Ok then how about this? Outside of using magic, time travel to the past is impossible.


Magic?

Is that what you call those things beyond your understanding?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Ok then how about this? Outside of using magic, time travel to the past is impossible.


Einstein thought it possible.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Einstein thought it possible.


Mathematically but not in reality.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Einstein thought it possible.


NASA proved that time slows the faster one goes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Mathematically but not in reality.


Our reality today? Sure

Tomorrow? Who knows?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> NASA proved that time slows the faster one goes.


It sure does slow down but it always goes forward, not backwards.

Backwards time travel is impossible because the past doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Our reality today? Sure
> 
> Tomorrow? Who knows?


Do you even know what time is?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Do you even know what time is?


"Time" was created for us humans. It is of no use for the "Card."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> It sure does slow down but it always goes forward, not backwards.
> 
> Backwards time travel is impossible because the past doesn't exist anymore.


Seems we don't go fast enough, do we?
We seem so constrained. After all, we've only been flying for several decades. 
In other words, we don't know what we don't know.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Do you even know what time is?


What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Seems we don't go fast enough, do we?
> We seem so constrained. After all, we've only been flying for several decades.
> In other words, we don't know what we don't know.


We do seem constrained. Yet, on the other hand, it's nothing short of amazing how fast and far we have come in 150 years... especially compared to long periods in human history where ANY technological advancement was rare and incremental. When I was in the third grade, I had a teacher maybe 80 or so (no mandatory retirement back then) and she told us stories of her life as a little girl living in a log cabin on the prairie. The Indians would sneak up at night and peek through the cracks. Made our eyes big yes.

Point is, I once spoke to someone who lived in that now comparatively technologically impoverished culture. So not that much time has passed. I have memories of hearing about it first hand. Amazing how fast things have changed. Unfortunately, I don't believe our species will survive long enough to reach our potential. Imagine a million years forward, at this present pace of advancement... the mind boggles. But our technological abilities seem to have far outpaced our maturity: "You're still half savage Captain Kirk" LOL.

Too bad though. Were we to live long enough to unravel the quantum realm enough to access and amplify it's properties on a macro scale, technologies which now seem impossible might be achieved. Quantum entanglement, quantum leaps, particles behaving in seeming violation of the macro laws which now do constrain us. Fun to speculate. Discovering that particles MAY behave differently, depending whether one is observing them? Or finding particles inexplicably behaving along lines of the flawed expectations of those observing (as has occurred in some particle accelerator experiments gone awry). My brother and I stayed at the Physicist's housing unit at the Stanford Linear Accelerator Center for a few weeks in early 2007. It was fun to hear the musings of physicists from around the world. There is so much more to learn, and likely not time enough to do it. Fascinating though.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> It sure does slow down but it always goes forward, not backwards.
> 
> Backwards time travel is impossible because the past doesn't exist anymore.


There is such a thing as eternity, which is beyond time. Think of a pearl necklace. We can only see one bead at a time; one day at a time. But in eternity perhaps the entire necklace, all of time is seen at once.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Do you even know what time is?


This one is easy... it's 25 or 6 to 4.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Denton said:


> Are we sure of these things?


I will take your advice and present it last year !


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Do you even know what time is?





Robie said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?


And here I thought it was a pretty level-headed little debate.

Oh well.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> This one is easy... it's 25 or 6 to 4.


in "Chicago"



> Quote Originally Posted by KUSA View Post
> Do you even know what time is?


"As I was walking down the street one day
A man came up to me and asked me what the time was that was on my watch, yeah
And I said
*Does anybody really know what time it is* "


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Do you even know what time is?





hawgrider said:


> in "Chicago"
> 
> "As I was walking down the street one day
> A man came up to me and asked me what the time was that was on my watch, yeah
> ...


Totally off topic....

These guys do most of the Chicago hits and in some cases, better than the originlas.

A bunch of Ruskies.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> There is such a thing as eternity, which is beyond time. Think of a pearl necklace. We can only see one bead at a time; one day at a time. But in eternity perhaps the entire necklace, all of time is seen at once.


Let's stick to the laws of physics for the universe we live in and put the supernatural aside for now.

In the universe we live in, the past doesn't exist anymore. Everything that was the past, is now the present. The future doesn't exist either, we just assume that it will.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> What the hell is that supposed to mean?


What is time? Can you answer this?

I understand how you perceive time but what is it on the quantum level? What exactly is it?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> Let's stick to the laws of physics for the universe we live in and put the supernatural aside for now.
> 
> In the universe we live in, the past doesn't exist anymore. Everything that was the past, is now the present. The future doesn't exist either, we just assume that it will.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> What is time? Can you answer this?
> 
> I understand how you perceive time but what is it on the quantum level? What exactly is it?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Let's stick to the laws of physics for the universe we live in and put the supernatural aside for now.
> 
> ...


Lol, I could never do that. But you want physics from me? Okay. As a tree leans, so shall it fall. That's about all I know and can say.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> In the universe we live in, the past doesn't exist anymore. Everything that was the past, is now the present. The future doesn't exist either, we just assume that it will.


Annie'll give you another fancy existential thing-a-ma-jig. Can't help it, sorry.

There are more things in heaven and Earth, Horatio, / Than are dreamt of in your philosophy [science].--Hamlet said so.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Lol, I could never do that. But you want physics from me? Okay. As a tree leans, so shall it fall. That's about all I know and can say.


But if nobody was in the woods when it fell does it make a sound ?
Since sound does not exist without our hearing of it, sound does not exist if we do not hear it.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Aliens! 

There's a lot of info on advanced civilizations: The Plain of Jars: The Biggest Megalithic Mystery in Asia?





https://mariobuildreps.com/

https://www.ancient-code.com/the-great-pyramid-of-china-the-largest-and-oldest-pyramid-on-the-planet/

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


>


An intellectual discussion with you is akin to throwing pearls before swine.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

KUSA said:


> Do you even know what time is?


No. Nobody does. Yet Einstein's theory of relativity suggests that the future might already exist and those three ways we separate time - past, present, and future - are all happening at the same time.

Thinking of it in a common sense sort of way, one would imagine a universal clock which ticks at the same rate at all times and for all people. One second passing for me is also a second which passes for you and for every other person on this world or on any other. It is an event outside of our control, simply a characteristic of the universe like gravity or light. We experience it as a sweeping movement from the past and into the future, carrying us with it and leaving us helpless to do anything about it. The most unsettling part of time is also its most refreshing: the future unfolding before us, dictated by our actions and by an unpredictability than can bring both great or terrible happenings our way. But that part of our lives hasn't yet been written.

Except it might've. The future might already exist and those three ways we separate time - past, present, and future - are nothing more than an illusion created by our minds.

This is the picture of the universe that emerged from Einstein's theory of relativity. Unlike the universal clock imagined by Newton, relativity gives us time as a very individual experience. A second for me isn't the same second that you experience. In fact, events don't even have to unfold in the same order for two observers in the universe. Whereas you might see a fish taken out of its tank, killed, and cooked, in a different part of the universe someone might witness the dead fish taken out of the pan, brought back to life, and placed into its murky tank. How events play out depends on the reference point of the individual.

This is possible because of the relationship between space, time, and motion. To give an example from everyday life, think of where you are right now. You are in your bedroom at 7 PM. You are on the bus at 11:53 AM. You are in a restaurant at 3:40 PM. You cannot have one without the other. That is, you will never be at a place without a time or exist at a time without also being someplace.

Relativity merges space and time into a single fourth-dimensional structure known as spacetime. We should think of time the same way we think of space; just as all of space exists outside of our world and any point within space can be described by coordinates, all of time exists as well and any events that have happened or will happen already exist, described by their own coordinates within the universe. And the same way all coordinates in space are valid, all coordinates (or events) in time are valid as well, meaning that there should be no such distinctions as "past", "present," or "future". The universe and life within it is not an organic thing that's constantly changing and morphing. Instead it's like a video where the present moment is merely a frame within that video. And that video, had we access to it, would reveal every event to ever take place in our universe, from beginning to end. This cosmos is known as the "block universe", a place where change isn't real and there's nothing special about the present moment. Considering this on a philosophical scale brings into question the idea of free will.

But there's another important relationship here: that of time and motion.
The Hafele-Keating experiment of 1971 proved that relativity was real. Atomic clocks were taken aboard a commercial airline by two scientists - J. C. Hafele and R. E. Keating - and the clocks were flown around the world, once to the East and once to the West. Upon returning, the clocks from the airline were compared to those which had stayed at the observatory in Washington. The airline clocks were found to have gained .15 microseconds. Modern experiments since then have continued to prove this aspect of relativity time and time again.

The discrepancy between the two sets of clocks is due to time dilation. In simple terms, time dilation is the relationship between a moving object (in experiments they've witnessed this effect with muons and photons) and how quickly time will move for that object. The faster the speed of the object, the slower time passes for it. If you left home to board a spaceship in the year 2000 and the spaceship went at 99% the speed of light for 5 years, when you came back the year on Earth wouldn't be 2005, it would be be 2036. And yet you'd only be 5 years older than when you left. Meaning that, yes, you'll have travelled into the future 31 years. In this way, when an object is standing still, all of its motion is through time. It's only when the object begins to move that its motion is now shared between time and space - the more motion through time, the less it has through space and vice versa.

This is important because going back to the example of the video, one would believe that any observers can agree on what happens on any given frame - that is, any given moment. But this changes because of the relationship between time and motion. For an observer who's moving, what's happening in the frame will be different than for an observer that's standing still. Movement gives the person a different rate of time and thus a different perception of the frame and what's happening within it. While relativity happens on Earth all the time, the differences are so small that they're imperceptible. However, if two observers are separated by enough distance (say tens of billions of lightyears) their movement can change their perception of the frame to include events in our past or in our future. But if this is true and our future or our past can be part of the perception of another observer, that must lead us to the conclusion that both these things already exist. The future is not unfolding and the past is not inaccessible.

This moment - this "now" - and the constant ticking of the clock, ever passing and ever fluid, sending us toward a mysterious future might only be in our heads. An impression created by our brains.

But that doesn't explain why we observe a clear direction to time. It goes from the past and into the future, even though the laws of physics don't prevent events from going the other way. This "arrow of time" is one of the greatest mysteries of our universe. It's believed this directionality has to do with entropy (the amount of disorder in our universe, to boil it down to a quick definition) and the idea that entropy must always increase. It's a fundamental law present since the Big Bang and one which seems to simply be an initial condition of the universe, continuing its course ever since that iconic explosion 13.8 billion years ago. But there are experiments that dispute the idea that entropy is the reason time flows forward.

Terrifying, exhilarating, and so far mystifying to consider. Much yet to learn.

Most of this copied from another source, able to describe the theoretical properties of time much more succinctly than I.

https://medium.com/futuresin/everything-exists-at-once-past-present-and-future-264b252e0748


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Strat, you need to add the links to the sources. It’s a legal thing


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> An intellectual discussion with you is akin to throwing pearls before swine.


 It'll be simple kin folk like me who survive vs the intellectual discussion type like yourself.

Thought you didn't believe Aliens were possible yet you fit the head.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> No. Nobody does. Yet Einstein's theory of relativity suggests that the future might already exist and those three ways we separate time - past, present, and future - are all happening at the same time.
> 
> Thinking of it in a common sense sort of way, one would imagine a universal clock which ticks at the same rate at all times and for all people. One second passing for me is also a second which passes for you and for every other person on this world or on any other. It is an event outside of our control, simply a characteristic of the universe like gravity or light. We experience it as a sweeping movement from the past and into the future, carrying us with it and leaving us helpless to do anything about it. The most unsettling part of time is also its most refreshing: the future unfolding before us, dictated by our actions and by an unpredictability than can bring both great or terrible happenings our way. But that part of our lives hasn't yet been written.
> 
> ...


Hey Strat that's some good stuff! Can I pay ya for some through Paypal? :tango_face_wink:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Annie said:


> There is such a thing as eternity, which is beyond time. Think of a pearl necklace. We can only see one bead at a time; one day at a time. But in eternity perhaps the entire necklace, all of time is seen at once.


you should google pearl necklace videos...... but not at work..:vs_blush:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Hey Strat that's some good stuff! Can I pay ya for some through Paypal? :tango_face_wink:


Hah! Like I said, most of it from another source... so I'm not the guy to pay. A few physicists in my family, so it's always a fun topic of conversation around us. A little rubbed off on me, that's all. Worth maybe $1.98.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Strat, you need to add the links to the sources. It's a legal thing


Done.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

KUSA said:


> What is time? Can you answer this?
> 
> I understand how you perceive time but what is it on the quantum level? What exactly is it?


My response you are questioning was:



> Our reality today? Sure
> 
> Tomorrow? Who knows?


I'm referring to the "time" we all are constricted to presently...the time we all know and understand. Seconds, minutes, days, weeks, years, etc, etc.

Nothing to do with any kind of quantum stuff.

I have been on the earth for 65 years in our definition of years. I have seen many things not thought possible when I was younger.

65 years from today, again, in our definition of time, much more will become possible.

Who thought making something invisible was possible? Yet the technology is there.

I refuse to say going backward in time is not possible.

Other opinions may vary.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> But if nobody was in the woods when it fell does it make a sound ?
> Since sound does not exist without our hearing of it, sound does not exist if we do not hear it.


Only @Sasquatch and the wood elves know....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> But if nobody was in the woods when it fell does it make a sound ?
> Since sound does not exist without our hearing of it, sound does not exist if we do not hear it.


The waves that are created to make a sound are still there.
IMO, it's the same for all the senses.

If I can't see something happen, it doesn't mean it didn't happen.
If I can't smell an apple pie baking doesn't mean that the aroma isn't there.
If I lose the sense of touch, it doesn't mean that a fire won't burn you.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> My response you are questioning was:
> 
> I'm referring to the "time" we all are constricted to presently...the time we all know and understand. Seconds, minutes, days, weeks, years, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


In eternity, it's all fixed. I'm guessing it'll be possible to travel that way in eternity, but they'll be no changing anything. The angels had one chance to decide to follow God's will or not. We get one life to choose. After that, it's all etched in stone, so to speak. No changing.

Those in heaven will look back and see God's mercy on everything they've ever done. Those in hell will look on their deeds and see His justice.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

StratMaster said:


> This is the picture of the universe that emerged from Einstein's theory of relativity. Unlike the universal clock imagined by Newton, relativity gives us time as a very individual experience. A second for me isn't the same second that you experience. In fact, events don't even have to unfold in the same order for two observers in the universe. Whereas you might see a fish taken out of its tank, killed, and cooked, in a different part of the universe someone might witness the dead fish taken out of the pan, brought back to life, and placed into its murky tank. How events play out depends on the reference point of the individual.


This is completely untrue. Observers may disagree on when something happened but they all agree on the sequence of events. There is no observation that events happened in reverse. Whoever wrote that certainly did not study Einstein very well.

Speaking of Einstein, although a brilliant man, he certainly didn't figure everything out. He took science a few steps past Newtonian physics but he fell short when it comes to quantum mechanics.

Einstein's theory of general relativity is not correct. Sure it passes the test and has been verified numerous times but there are areas that it breaks down.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> But if nobody was in the woods when it fell does it make a sound ?
> Since sound does not exist without our hearing of it, sound does not exist if we do not hear it.


What is sound?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Who knew Nazi's, aliens and a bell would spawn such debate!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> What is sound?


In short: Mechanical radiant energy that is transmitted by pressure waves in a material medium.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> What is sound?


It's what I hear. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> It's what I hear. :tango_face_smile:


"DescriptionIn physics, sound is a vibration that propagates as an acoustic wave, through a transmission medium such as a gas, liquid or solid. In human physiology and psychology, sound is the reception of such waves and their perception by the brain."

Whether I am there to intercept the sound waves, they are there.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> It's what I hear. :tango_face_smile:


If you go deaf, does that mean sound doesn't exist?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Who knew Nazi's, aliens and a bell would spawn such debate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You started this shit show.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

To Hawg this is sound.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> The angels had one chance to decide to follow God's will or not. We get one life to choose.


Truth be known, Satan was the original Nazi.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> Truth be known, Satan was the original Nazi.


Interesting take on it.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> If you go deaf, does that mean sound doesn't exist?


What? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

KUSA said:


> To Hawg this is sound.


I prefer fatbacks and cracklings.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> "DescriptionIn physics, sound is a vibration that propagates as an acoustic wave, through a transmission medium such as a gas, liquid or solid. In human physiology and psychology, sound is the reception of such waves and their perception by the brain."
> 
> Whether I am there to intercept the sound waves, they are there.


Ok Denton, obviously you have the same connection as Strat for your stash. Who's gonna hook me up?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Ok Denton, obviously you have the same connection as Strat for your stash. Who's gonna hook me up?


Pure logic; not pure pot. I'm subject to random piss tests where I work.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> Truth be known, Satan was the original Nazi.


I knew that! :vs_smirk:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> To Hawg this is sound.


Looks like pigs ears.

ETA: this thread is a classic.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So the Nazis went to Uranus to wipe out the Klingons? That's just like toilet paper!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Only @Sasquatch and the wood elves know....


I dated a wood elf once. She was cRaZy!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I dated a wood elf once. She was cRaZy!


 Crazier than the stripper I dated in 1986?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Pure logic; not pure pot. I'm subject to random piss tests where I work.


I don't get piss tested... but I just don't smoke pot. I'm glad people aren't being incarcerated for it now here, but not my thing at all. I do like a quality bourbon now and then.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> Crazier than the stripper I dated in 1986?


Hah! We could exchange stories I bet.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I dated a wood elf once. She was cRaZy!


I've heard tell that unless one leaves a glass of scotch and plate of cookies on the front porch afterwards it can certainly be regrettable.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

hawgrider said:


>


So, back to the original subject;
If you study Die Glocke, based on little info we have, it was either an experiment into time travel or antigravity. According to nazi war criminal Sporrenberg, it displayed images of the past when in operation.

Can he be believed?
Maybe. But the red fluid they claimed to use has been purported to be a mercury. Which would support the antigrav theory. and would support the eyewitness claims of craft shaped like this https://i.pinimg.com/originals/b8/fa/63/b8fa633ba3c50239f75089b52b899597.png (patent image).

based on Nick Cook's book, we know that the Nazis forced antigrav scientists like Schauerberger to work for them, so its not impossible to to extrapolate that to larger, driveable, craft.

And that was in the 40s or sooner. Here's the USA working on tech in the 40s. This is a pic of T T Brown, and his prototypes in 1941. https://starburstfound.org/electrograviticsblog/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Mont-1.jpg

Time travel though?
I'm not sure. The Nazis were getting demonic assistance, so if they were working on time travel, they definitely *believed *it would work, at least. 
We know that funny things happen to time when you mess with crystals and/or high voltage. I'm still interested to explore a few remote USA deserts that claimed to see effects like the aurora borealis, and experience time/space anomalies--where you can see some dang weird crystal formations.


----------

